# Datenbank zugriff und speichern



## Computerphobie (24. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben zurzeit Projekte am laufen. Ich möchte eine Programm schreiben in dem der user die Ergebnisse der Spieltage (Bundesliga) eintragen kann und sich somit eine Tabelle ausgebenlassen kann.

Meine Probleme sind, wie kann ich über Java einträge in der Datenbank (Access) ändern und wie speichern?


Regeln sind gelesen also würden mir nützliche Links sehr weiterhelfen oder der SQL befehl wer auch nett


----------



## maki (24. Apr 2010)

JDBC hast du aber schon mal gehört, oder?


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Apr 2010)

Zu einer Access-DB verbindest du dich mit
Datenbankverbindung (Java) - Byte-Welt Wiki

In eine DB speichern geht mit 
SQL-Befehle

Aus einer DB lesen geht mit
SQL-Befehle

Etwas in einer DB ändern geht mit
SQL-Befehle


----------



## Computerphobie (24. Apr 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> JDBC hast du aber schon mal gehört, oder?



klar ich kann ja die tabelle schon anzeigen lassen :toll: 

Danke für die vielen Links


----------

